# First View of the Audi Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi’s extended rollout of the Q7 to market, their first ever SUV, has hardly been typical for the Ingolstadt-based German luxury carmaker. The company has introduced new models like this before – first as a concept car, so the Pikes Peak concept that debuted at Detroit in 2003 may not have been too far out from the company norm. However, momentum really began again in earnest at last Fall’s Paris Auto Show when Audi announced it would name the new SUV the “Q7”. Since then, there’ve been several quick teases with the press, notably at Audi’s “quattro Night” this past March and another meeting with Dr. Winterkorn and the Q7 during a dinner at the company’s Simi Valley design studio. We also got a recent look at the SUV at an undisclosed location where we were unable to take photos, but were welcome to ask questions and walk around a mockup of the production version.
* Full Story *


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: First View of the Audi Q7 ([email protected])*

Wow, first new Audi I'm afraid I won't like.







The allroad quattro, however, was cool, IMO.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: First View of the Audi Q7 (Son of a B...5er!)*

hope its just the camo thats throwing me off.


----------

